# Big Fat Comfy Underwear



## HeatherBBW (Apr 29, 2006)

Hey Everyone,

Was hoping that title would get your attention! 

Okie, I have a problem. I like new underwear, comfy ones that I can wear and most times I throw them out after I wear them once or twice. I just like new ones... ahh a guilty, guilty pleasure. (Trust me, my friends already give me crap about it, but at least I am easy to buy for during holidays!)

But alas, I am having trouble finding stores that I can just go pick up a few pair here and there like I used to (see below) to keep me stocked up. I am running out! So... I am looking for some other ideas before ordering a bunch online.


Anyhoo, I currently wear Just My Size - Size 14 - Cotton "STRETCH" Undies... they are fine.. BUT.. I am having a hell of a time finding them in the store and was going to order from jms.com to get some more.. but I thought I'd check in here to see if maybe I am missing a more comfortable option.

So I am talking big granny panties.. comfy and non-stylish etc.. anyone have any brand suggestions?

I looked up online and found some other brands that go up to my size - know anything about the following brands?

Breezies - Says they go up to size 15 but the hip measurement doesn't seem to be the same as the size 14 I normally wear, but smaller - anyone wear these?

Serenada - Apparently briefs that Catherine's stores sell.. anyone?

Pink Petal - I can get these cheap, but not sure if they are comfy.

Fit For Me By Fruit of the Loom - I have never seen these in my size in the store, but seen a set of them on ebay in 14 - anyone try these?

*********************************************************

Okie, that's about the end of my panty questions - help a girl out!

Hugs,
Heather


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 29, 2006)

Heather...

Not sure if you have ever tried them but, Making it Big makes the best and most comfy cotton panties. I really love them...they are durable and last a long time, although I don't know if that is a selling feature for you. 

Anyway...here's a link:

www.makingitbig.com

They have black white and a color (I think blue). Anyway, worth a look.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Apr 29, 2006)

Sandie- where do you find these sites? You always post the BEST ones (other than yours, of course!)

Since you are the fashion expert, can I ask you a few questions? Does batik feel like rayon feels? Are they the same thing? How do I care for rayon without it shrinking? Cold water wash,hang dry,cool iron touch up? Mine always shrinks! And never fits the same at the bust. No dry cleaning please.

If I was a size 26-28 would I order the next size up to make sure if it shrinks I can still wear it?

Your expertise is greatly appreciated. 
Also I remember you posting you were growing your hair. Can you show us a pic?
Thank you very much,
HFC


----------



## Morganne (Apr 29, 2006)

Avenue's cotton high cut briefs are comfortable, they usually have sales. They are 12.00 but are 6.00 to 6.50 a lot of the time. They go to 30/32 and are with extra room.

http://www.avenue.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?categoryId=17962&storeId=326&langId=-1&catalogId=40000000326


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 29, 2006)

Sandie S-R said:


> Heather...
> 
> Not sure if you have ever tried them but, Making it Big makes the best and most comfy cotton panties. I really love them...they are durable and last a long time, although I don't know if that is a selling feature for you.
> 
> ...



Yep, them's the ones I wear for comfort. They do last forever - and the price reflects it. On the upside, they run big - I don't have to wear these backwards, Heather.  

See you in a few hours!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Apr 29, 2006)

C'mon, now, Heather. You're selling your soiled undiepants, aren't you?

:eat2: :eat1:        :bow:


----------



## MissStacie (Apr 29, 2006)

HeatherBBW said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> Anyhoo, I currently wear Just My Size - Size 14 - Cotton "STRETCH" Undies... they are fine.. BUT.. I am having a hell of a time finding them in the store and was going to order from jms.com to get some more.. but I thought I'd check in here to see if maybe I am missing a more comfortable option.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 29, 2006)

Rofl at Boteroesque Babe...

I am ALL for free enterprise and if one person wants to sell them and some one else wants to buy them then thats just fine by me. I'm not about to judge anyone....

But - I think this is one of the things that really draws a line between the sexes. I have never heard of, or can even imagine, a woman buying a pair of mens used underwear. 

I love them to death but I will NEVER understand men!

Love Tracey

www.beabea.co.uk


----------



## Tracyarts (Apr 29, 2006)

I have NO problem finding the stretch cotton JMS undies in size 13 (and 14 for that matter) at WalMart. Now, a lot of times, anything over a 12 is basic white or maybe I get lucky and find a color pack. But they always seem to have 'em. 

Tracy


----------



## Sandie S-R (Apr 29, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> Sandie- where do you find these sites?



I just know everybody.  Many years of working in fashions and being a fashion editor for Dimensions and BBW.



HappyFatChick said:


> You always post the BEST ones (other than yours, of course!)Since you are the fashion expert, can I ask you a few questions?



Any time!! 



HappyFatChick said:


> Does batik feel like rayon feels? Are they the same thing?



Rayon is a fabric. Batik is a coloration process that the people in Bali Indonesia are famous for. They take rayon or cotton fabric, and then die and hand paint (batik) the fabrics. They make some of the most beautiful colors and prints. 

Rayon is soft and drapey, quite breathable, and a lovely fabric. One of my favorite fabrics to wear.



HappyFatChick said:


> How do I care for rayon without it shrinking? Cold water wash,hang dry,cool iron touch up? Mine always shrinks! And never fits the same at the bust. No dry cleaning please.



All my rayon we wash in cold on a gentle cycle and hang to dry. It never shrinks. You can dry clean, but there is no need if you just cold wash and hang to dry.



HappyFatChick said:


> If I was a size 26-28 would I order the next size up to make sure if it shrinks I can still wear it?



If you have things that are shrinking, then you might want to try it. But you may find that the item doesn't fit you correctly. Depends on who the manufacturer is.



HappyFatChick said:


> Your expertise is greatly appreciated.
> Also I remember you posting you were growing your hair. Can you show us a pic?
> Thank you very much,
> HFC



Here is a hair pic that I use on the hair boards that I post on.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 29, 2006)

Tracyarts said:


> I have NO problem finding the stretch cotton JMS undies in size 13 (and 14 for that matter) at WalMart. Now, a lot of times, anything over a 12 is basic white or maybe I get lucky and find a color pack. But they always seem to have 'em.
> 
> Tracy



I'm with Tracy. My undie rotation habits are similar to yours and I get my underwear at Walmart, they sell underwear CHEAP. I'm constantly buying new underwear and Walmart sells them three, sometimes six to a pack for from $5 to $7 each. If you like to wear and toss your underwear Walmart is THE way to go. They sell Fruit of the Loom "Fit for Me" and "Just My Size" too. Grannies and boy short style. I'm fairly positive they go up to 14, I buy the 13.


----------



## Carol W. (Apr 29, 2006)

.....than big old comfy underwear! I buy LB's Venezia brand cotton panties 5-pak, size 14. They're plenty big but I like them that way. They come in all white or assorted in cream, lilac, peach, mint and blue. I always get the package of pastels. I'm just too old and in too much chronic pain to deal with ANYTHING uncomfortable in the way of clothing, and these are the most comfortable I've found. I have a few pairs of black nylon/lace trimmed briefs, but they are saved for special occasions. (ahem) My waist is 55 or 56", my hips somewhere between 68 and 70". (everytime I measure I get a different figure, but these numbers are close!) The price per pack is, I think, just under $20, so that works out to 4 dollars a pair, which I don't think is bad at all. And they do last awhile....


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 29, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> C'mon, now, Heather. You're selling your soiled undiepants, aren't you?



Can you seriously make money doing that, and is it legal?  I could use a new income source...

I don't know about where to buy undies, sorry, but I just wasted to say I always used to wear those hanes her way cotton thigh-high ones, but then I got some string-sided lycra blend ones and they are sooo much more comfortable!


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Apr 30, 2006)

I'll 2nd the Avenue panties.. I get the regular briefs for everyday wear (not the hi-cut) 
The stores around here have sales on their panties at least once a month and you can get very comfy full cut briefs for $3 a pair.. I stock up when they go on sale cuz I like new panties myself  Their sizes go up to 30-32 (which is what i get and i think they're comperable to jms size 14..) (also, in my opinion, I think Avenue's panties last longer than any other brands I've purchased.


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 30, 2006)

She already knows this, but I wear Jockey for Women exclusively, and they come in granny style (but I wear the french cut). 

Just something for anyone else considering something new. They last forever, and are super comfy.


----------



## LillyBBBW (May 1, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> She already knows this, but I wear Jockey for Women exclusively, and they come in granny style (but I wear the french cut).
> 
> Just something for anyone else considering something new. They last forever, and are super comfy.


 
That's the thing about the undies at Walmart.  They don't last forever and the seams tend to give out after a few washings. But since I'm only going to wear 'em a few times before I throw them out anyway, and they cost $6 for a 5 pack it's still a bargain for me. Nothing like a cotton pair of granny panty shorts with pictures of high heeled pumps all over them.


----------



## HappyFatChick (May 1, 2006)

Sandie- thanks for all the answers and good advice. And your hair is beautiful!


----------



## AnnMarie (May 1, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> Nothing like a cotton pair of granny panty shorts with pictures of high heeled pumps all over them.



hahaha-Heather was wearing those Saturday night. : ) LOL


----------



## altered states (May 1, 2006)

BeaBea said:


> But - I think this is one of the things that really draws a line between the sexes. I have never heard of, or can even imagine, a woman buying a pair of mens used underwear.
> 
> I love them to death but I will NEVER understand men!



Reminds one of good times, I suppose. I'm guilty as I'm sure is every guy who's ever found himself alone with an attractive lady's undies.


----------



## SocialbFly (May 2, 2006)

mumbling cause i didnt need *that* mental image...thanks Tres


----------



## Cat (May 5, 2006)

"Big fat comfy underwear." I LOVE that! 

I hate, hate, hate going to Walmart, but to confirm what others have said, it's a great place to get the JMS undies at a reasonable price. While the regular briefs aren't "fashionably cut", the prints and variety of colors can be pretty fun! I'm all about wearing flaming orange undies! Downside of the online purchase too...you can't pick the fun colors online. 
I've found the basic brief undies at Target and ShopKo although Walmart has the full selection -- stretch, boycut, briefs, etc.


----------



## Jes (May 5, 2006)

tres huevos said:


> Reminds one of good times, I suppose. I'm guilty as I'm sure is every guy who's ever found himself alone with an attractive lady's undies.


With the lady not IN them, you're saying, TH? Or even...NEAR them?

Naughty boy!


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (May 14, 2006)

It is so good to know that I am not the only SSBBW that wears her panties backwards........But is there any out there that covers huge saggy bellies?


----------



## FitChick (May 17, 2006)

Kmart and Walmart sell the JMS in size 14, its where I used to buy them when I was that size. And they usually have LOTS of them (in my area anyway), its the smaller sizes they always seem to be out of!


----------



## NancyM (May 23, 2006)

I'm with AM. French cut cotton jockey's all the way!


----------



## LogansMommy (May 23, 2006)

yeah i basically JMS thats about it...its the best deal


----------



## SoVerySoft (May 24, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> She already knows this, but I wear Jockey for Women exclusively, and they come in granny style (but I wear the french cut).
> 
> Just something for anyone else considering something new. They last forever, and are super comfy.



I've see they only go to size 11. How much do they stretch? I wonder if they would fit me...


----------



## IdahoCynth (May 29, 2006)

SoVerySoft said:


> I've see they only go to size 11. How much do they stretch? I wonder if they would fit me...


hey SoVerySoft, I used to have a hard time finding undies to fit. I think you and I are (were, last time I saw pics of you on your web site) about the same size. I have been buying these in size 8X.

http://www.mizrak.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=25

the satin lycra ones. Just make sure you hang them up to dry and they last a long time. I recommend buying one demo pair and seeing how they fit.


----------

